# Quality Tune



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look at this accostic version of one of the greatest songs of the last 20 years h34r:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quality indeed - love the original too one of the best track & video combos of all time imho ... Paul


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i love soungarden have a listen to burden in my hand personally i think the best song they did. also audioslave where class - cochise and i am the highway personal favs. he has the best rock voice ever .

jason.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers for the link Shawn, that's class. I also clicked on the video link of him performing Michael Jackson's Billy Jean. A great take on a great song in my opinion.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Did I hear that RATM were back together? If so, are Audioslave no more? Their first album was very impressive, couldn't agree more on your choices Jason. I'm off to listen to them now infact!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

oddgitt said:


> Did I hear that RATM were back together? If so, are Audioslave no more? Their first album was very impressive, couldn't agree more on your choices Jason. I'm off to listen to them now infact!


not only are ratm back i saw them at reading this year they where mind blowing ,also saw audioslave in cardiff .yeah sadly they are no more chris cornell is doing stuff with david arnold (i think) its had mixed reviews so far .

i agree their first album was the best as is usually the case .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> oddgitt said:
> 
> 
> > Did I hear that RATM were back together? If so, are Audioslave no more? Their first album was very impressive, couldn't agree more on your choices Jason. I'm off to listen to them now infact!
> ...


whos gonna be brave enough to post a link to "killing inthe name of".......... :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > oddgitt said:
> ...


they came out on stage at reading with bags on their heads and all in guantanamo bay orange overalls and did bomtrack like that it was stunning my son is still stunned by how good they were.

i used to have killing in the name as my alarm in the mornings always woke up ready to fight the world after that.

jason


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


i used to work out to that....but it used to get me sooooooo pumped man :lol:


----------

